# Giving crack to your cat?!??



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would anyone do this?  He is a seriously sick bastard.


*Pete Doherty's cat is on crack*








   Drug kit ... Doherty appears to force his kitten to inhale from a specially made crack pipe


























 





JUNKIE Pete Doherty is snapped appearing to give his kitten crack — from a mini-pipe he made specially for it.   Sickened pals who leaked the picture claimed the warped rocker regularly gets the pet smashed.
 They said it *PASSES OUT* with its paws in the air, suffers *MOOD SWINGS *and even thinks it can *FLY*.
_One added: “In Pete’s mind it is the only one who understands him now.”_
 The Babyshambles frontman’s cat Dinger — named after a slang term for a syringe — had five kittens in April. 






 New low ... Doherty has even got his 
pet kitten using crack cocaine

 The friend said: “One in particular has borne the brunt of his drug abuse. Pete thinks it’s hilarious to get it wasted.
 “He even made a special mini-crack pipe out of a bottle so it can get the maximum hit.
 “But the kitten is starting to get really bad withdrawal symptoms.
 “It has lost some of its balance and takes huge risks jumping over things that are too high. It thinks it can fly. It’s really distressing to see.” 
 Doherty, 28, tried in vain to woo back supermodel lover Kate Moss, 33, by sending her a framed photograph of her with Dinger — with the scrawled message: “There’s no place like home.” 
 He is currently in rehab before a court appearance on October 2 for possessing crack, heroin, ketamine and cannabis.
 Last night the RSPCA said of the kitten picture: “It is hard to launch an investigation into possible abuse from just a photograph. There needs to be more evidence.”
*DOHERTY’S* kitten is not the first animal with addiction problems. In 2005 The Sun told how squirrels in Brixton, South London, became hooked on crack cocaine hidden by addicts in gardens. Residents said the tufties had bloodshot eyes and were “digging desperately” in flower-beds.
 In the US, crack squirrels are a recognised problem in New York and Washington DC parks.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he is a fucking waste of space.  Enough said.


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

^^I totally agree, why would anyone subject an innocent animal to this kind of torture?  They should lock his sick ass up.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sick to death of seeing his face on every newspaper and magazine cover, like Melliquor said he is a total waste of space. It's incredible what qualifies someone for 'celebrity' status in the UK nowadays...

I really hope the RSPCA comes into more evidence so they can prosecute him if these images/reports are indeed true. It's truly sickening


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate when they show pictures of stuff like this, because others get the idea to do it too.  Animal abuse is rampant and inexcusable.  It should be treated the same as child abuse.  These people don't just abuse animals. They abuse in other ways.


----------



## redambition (Sep 7, 2007)

that's disgusting


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2007)

thats horrible. i hate people who abuse pets and children. thats just not right...people think stuff like that is funny....


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 7, 2007)

What an ass-hole.............kill yourself & leave the animals alone.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 7, 2007)

^^seriously! If he wants to get wasted than go ahead.. but don't bring your pets into it.. They haven't even done anything wrong! 

Makes me so angry to see things like that!


----------



## dollypink (Sep 7, 2007)

what an oxygen thief


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2007)

Some people _are_ just insane.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 7, 2007)

aw thats horrible!
love cats! 
how could someone ever do that to a poor kitty?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 7, 2007)

what a fuckin dick!


----------



## kblakes (Sep 7, 2007)

there is a special place in hell for people like that.  there needs to be way stricter laws for animal abuse and neglect


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, that's fucking digusting and makes my skin crawl, poor kitty.
I feel sorry for Pete, he used to be amazing, what the fuck happened to him? D:


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 8, 2007)

That guy is just a complete waste of space. How could anyone treat an animal that way! That shows a total lack of respect for life. It's one thing to smoke that crap yourself but to force it on a defenseless animal?? I hope that they lock his ass up and throw away the key. He is just so utterly vile and disgusting. He is not even worth pity.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 8, 2007)

What a piece of shit.  I haven't seen all of the photos to determine if that is actually him, but if it is....hmm.  Don't even know where to start.  Those poor animals.  

Wait, here's the plan.  Let's have the RSPCA come pick Pete up, throw Pete in a kennel and see if anyone rescues him.   I think even Kate Moss is done rescuing him, so perhaps they could euthanize Pete?  The world would probably be a bit bettter off, as he seems to have a full time job of sucking the life force out of everyone around him.  

I really hope that they remove those animals from him immediately.  I am sure that if those pics prove legit, the RSPCA will be at his door.  The media coverage will at least guarantee that.

I really detest what drugs do to people.  This is why I have a hard time with people who have a casual attitude about drugs.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Sep 8, 2007)

that's pretty sick


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 8, 2007)

How is he not dead yet? Really, it boggles my mind that he hasn't died from ODing, doing too many drugs (takes a toll on the body, even if you don't OD), or having some trip that causes him to commit suicide?

Onto the cat, he's given a new low for crackhead behavior.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I am sick to death of seeing his face on every newspaper and magazine cover, like Melliquor said he is a total waste of space. It's incredible what qualifies someone for 'celebrity' status in the UK nowadays...

I really hope the RSPCA comes into more evidence so they can prosecute him if these images/reports are indeed true. It's truly sickening_

 
He's not a 'celeb' he's a musician. He was well known with The Libertines before he started dating Kate Moss, and he didn't ASK for media attention.. (Though he gains it with this kind of shit he pulls)


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2007)

That guy needs to play on a highway and put us all out of our misery hearing about him all the time. Waste of space good for nothing wanker.


----------

